# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Сказка

## Akasey

*Пишем сказку, каждый по предложению и понеслось.*

----------


## Akasey

Жили были дед, баба и Змей Горыныч

----------


## Asteriks

Дед с бабой жили отдельно, и Гарыныч сам по себе, один-одинёшенек.

----------


## Akasey

и решил Горыныч к Колобку в гости сходить на пиццу

----------


## Asteriks

Колобок так разъелся на пицце, что круглый, как шарик стал:ни ручек, ни ножек, ни шеи, ничего... один живот.

----------


## Akasey

и в дверь не пролез на балкон, чтоб покурить

----------


## Asteriks

Сел Колобок в кресло прямо в комнате. А я вам не сказала, что у колобка жена была? Была. Скалка звалась.  Вот закурил Колобок, а Скалка ему и говорит: "Колобок-колобок! Чёрт бы тебя побрал! Сколько можно гавкать, чтобы в комнате не курил?" Взяла его за шкирдяк и вытолкала вон в двери, и покатился Колобок вниз по лестнице прямо к двери подъезда. Он ведь на 5 этаже жил, Колобок этот. И был в звании майора. Майор Колобок. Выкатился, а навстречу ему Баба Яга. Красивая такая, чёлка карлсоном.

----------


## HARON

Дарова Ягуля!-Закричал Колобок."Оппа! Кол,дружище,хай тебе!"-завопила Ягуля на все село...

----------


## Asteriks

А потом как схватит колобка за что там у него? Нету же ни ручек, ни ножек? Да как хряснет его об стену! Будешь знать, паразит, как на албанском языке с Ягой апщацца! И пошла себе дальше, посвистывая.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Осерчал Колобок на жену, Ягу и горькую свою судьбину. Обиделся и пошел, куда глаза глядят.А так-как глаза у него с утра уже глядели в разные стороны, не твёрд был Колобок в путях своих и  всё время норовил завернуть "на лево", где на  опушке леса проживала местная гражданка Лиса.

----------


## Asteriks

Гражданка Лиса была...Кхе-кхе...какбэ.. морально неустойчива. Что-то типа Солохи из "На хуторе близ Диканьки". Любила всех, в общем. Вот сидит эта самая Лиса на порожке, скучает. Видит - Колобок катится, глаза у него КОСЫЕ, ручек-ножек нету...

----------


## Jemal

Лиса посмотрела на Колобка и подумала: "Сейчас поймаю - компот сварю"

----------


## Asteriks

Потому что зачем молодой интересной женщине пьяный майор Колобков без всяких достоинств.

----------


## Jemal

Решила Лиса майора Колобкова заманить к себе, подбежала к нему и зарыдала: "Гражданин майор, помогите бедной одинокой женщине. У меня по ночам ёжики клубнику топчат"
Майор Колобков с радостью согласился помоч Лисе. Колобок прошел к ней в избу, тут-то он и замер от увиденного...

----------


## Asteriks

У Лисы за столом сидело штук *надцать ёжиков, которые квасились, вытоптав ночью всю Лисью клубнику.

----------


## Jemal

Ну значит подходит Колобок к ежикам: "Ваши паспорта пожалуйста...Нету?! Нелегалы значит. Ну, товарищи тунеядцы, что делать будем?!"
А тут Лиса свои пять копеек вставила...

----------


## fIzdrin

анекдот в тему

Папа очень торопился, рассказывая сыну сказку, поэтому зайка давился, но жрал Колобка.

----------


## Asteriks

Рассказывает Лиса такой, значит, анекдот, а сама на майора смотрит, как среагирует. Типа, намекает, чтоб не вякал много и не рисовался, а то будет с ним, как в анекдоте.
Колобок с норовом оказался, но против *надцати ёжиков не попрёшь. Так что пришлось сесть ему за стол и пальцы веером не крутить.
А в это время Скалка одумалась, что Колобка долго нету. Вышла из подъезда на улицу, а там Баба Яга на скамейке сидит, нога за ногу, покуривает. "Ну что, круглого своего высматриваешь?"

----------


## vova230

- Да, бабуся, не видала?- скалка на минутку остановилась возле Бабы Яги.
- А как-же, видала. К Лисе он поперся твой кругленький. Никак поругались?
Но скалка уже не ответила, она торопилась по дороге к Лисе. А тут как раз и Змей-Горыныч навстречу ей семенит мелким шагом.
_ Куда торопишься, стройная? Твой-то дома? - Змей-Горыныч в тайне надеялся, что колобок дома один будет.
- Ой, Горыныч, нету его, поперся к Лисе незнамо чего. Может вместе сходим? А то он меня не послушается.

----------


## Marusja

Согласился Горыныч, захватил с собой пол-литра на всякий случай, и пошли они к лисе...

----------


## Akasey

на пороге у Лисы их ждали *надцать укуренных ёжиков, которые грызли морковку...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

За  тем, довольно щурясь и плотоядно облизываясь, на крылечко вышла  Лисица.
«Здорова  кума!  – начала  Скалка, - Да гони  ты этих ё…моё!...»-вслед  за Лисой на крыльцо выкатился  маёр  Колобков,  из расстегнутой  кабуры  которого, я бы сказал, торчал  именной Колобкова  Стечкин. С идиллической  улыбкой он пытался закончить  фразу типа «Ты помнишь  Лись, как мы в *надцаом…», но, увидев Скалку,  осёкся и замолкнул.
Нависла тягучая пауза. Ежи перестали грызть морковку.  Мухи падали замертво, не выдержав напряжения.
«Здоровее видали!- попыталась  разрядить атмосферу Лисица,- А ты чё припёрлась?»

----------


## Jemal

"А че это мой муженек у тебя делает-то ?!" - спросила Скалка.
" эм..так это...ну..ммм..." - незная, что ответить мямкала Лиса.
"Ну вижу разГовор не клеится," -  спохватился Гарыныч и вытащил с запазухи пол-литры, - "Лиса, принимай гостей!"

----------


## Akasey

Колобок спохватился и побежал за стограмовками, чтоб не попасть под раздачу от жены...

----------


## Asteriks

А закуска? - подумал Змей Гарыныч. И вообще, что ни сказка, то бухаловка, - подумали *надцать ёжиков.

----------


## Akasey

... но так как в этом ничего плохого не увидели, побежали помогать накрывать стол, но сильно не усердствовали, ибо есть истина "Закуска градус крадёт"  и  они об этом знали.

----------


## Asteriks

Скалка решила предпринять ответный ход. Взяла Змея Гарыныча под руку и отвела в уголок. "Сколько, тебе, Змею такому, красавцу, холостяком ходить? Смотри, Лиса какая пропадает!" А сама злым глазом на Колобка, клюющего носом в салат и на вьющуюся вокруг него Лису смотрит.

----------


## Akasey

"Да, - говорит Змей, - Лиса та что надо, только гулящая она. Смотри сколько колобков возле неё крутится!!!"

----------


## Asteriks

Скалка решила добить Змея такой фразой: "С таким мужем, как ты, она быстренько остепенится."  Змей вроде и растаял.. и стал как-то по иному на Лису посматривать.. А тут видит - Колобок этот лысый и потный вроде конкурент.

----------


## Akasey

... катится и пыхтит. Змей Горыныч тряхнул гривой и сказал: "А не выехать ли нам на пикничёк?"

----------


## Asteriks

Тряхнул гривой... и вспомнил, что давно не стригся. Засмущался и побежал прочь, в парикмахерскую. Парикмахерская находилась довольно далеко и 2 часовой полёт отнял у Горыныча последние силы. Парикмахером работал не безызвестный в тех краях Косой Заяц.

----------


## Akasey

он хоть и был косой, но стриг отменно, так что даже родная мама после этого не узнавала.

----------


## Akasey

вспомнив что пострижку надо мочить, Горыныч захватил в магазине пивка для разогреву.

----------


## Asteriks

А пивко было не простое, а заговорённое. Кто выпьет того пивка, у того даже Баба Яга красавицей видится.

----------


## Akasey

выпили они это пиво с Колобком и начали оглядываться по сторонам

----------


## Asteriks

И тут навстречу им такая краса-а-авица идёт!!!!

----------


## Evil

Красавица, красавица, а как вас зовут? Меня не зовут, я сама прихожу, - ответила красавица.

----------


## Irina

Может ещё по пивку? Не знала красавица, что если выпить простого пивка после заговорённого весь его эффект пропадёт.

----------


## Akasey

и упал "эффект" у колобка, и стало красавице его жаль

----------


## Irina

А колобок как глянул на красавицу, что вовсе и не красавица, так и подумал - всё хана - белая горячка.

----------

